# parasite FAQ



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

A few questions.

1. Are worms generally asymptopic, and only under stressful conditions, do they become pathogenic?

2. What type of worms/protozoans are pathogenic?

3. When you screen frogs for parasites, should they be screened once a year, or only once when you first acquire them, and only screen again when needed? (if a problem arrives)

4. What food sources could potentially harbor parasites? 

5. What can we do if our food sources have parasites? Meaning, if we treat the frogs once for pathogens, bleach/sterilize everything, what can be done about food sources? I don't think its possible to rid our food sources of pathogens.


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

bump


----------

